# wie kann steam account login daten speichern?



## Mark728 (10. Juni 2009)

hi, hab mehrere steam accounts, jedesmal wenn ich mich auslogge und mich in nen anderen einloggen will muss ich name und passwort komplett neu eingeben, gibs ne möglichkeit das sich steam alle namen und passwörter merkt?

oder kann ich die accounts zusammenlegen?


----------



## agvoter (10. Juni 2009)

Mark728 am 10.06.2009 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> hi, hab mehrere steam accounts, jedesmal wenn ich mich auslogge und mich in nen anderen einloggen will muss ich name und passwort komplett neu eingeben, gibs ne möglichkeit das sich steam alle namen und passwörter merkt?
> 
> oder kann ich die accounts zusammenlegen?




Du kannst deinen Benutzernamen und dein Passwort immer nur für einen Account speichern. Im Notfall speicherst du die Daten einfach in einem Word-Dokument ab, sodass du dann beim Login immer abschreiben kannst. Und nein, man kann keine Accounts zusammenlegen, da die Spiele immer nur für einen Account registriert werden.


----------



## lutzikalle001 (11. Juni 2009)

[huhu, ich hab auch ein Problem 
Bei mir will Steam keine Accountdaten auf dem Rechner speichern dass ich somit in den Offlinemodus kann. 

Wie bekomme ich das nun hin, dass Steam Accountdaten auf meinen REchner speichert??

mit freundlichen Grüßen


lutz


----------



## agvoter (11. Juni 2009)

lutzikalle001 am 11.06.2009 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> [huhu, ich hab auch ein Problem
> Bei mir will Steam keine Accountdaten auf dem Rechner speichern dass ich somit in den Offlinemodus kann.
> 
> Wie bekomme ich das nun hin, dass Steam Accountdaten auf meinen REchner speichert??
> ...




Selbst wenn du die Account Daten gespeichert hast (dafür musst du übrigens den Punkt "Remember my Passwort" im Steam Loginmenü ankreuzen), wirst du ein Problem beim Offline-Starten haben. Denn Steam versucht, jedenfalls bei mir, immer online zu gehen, es kommt dann der Update-Screen, der versucht irgendetwas zu updaten, was ja nicht geht. Dann warte ich immer einige Minuten und dann kommt eine Meldung, die sagt, dass ich keine Internetverbindung habe und die mich fragt, ob ich den Offline-Modus wechseln will. So geht das bei mir.


----------



## lutzikalle001 (12. Juni 2009)

Ich will ja auch offline arbeiten 

Was bringt mir das Steam wenn ich ein reines Offline Spiel, jedes mal über Online aktiveren muss??  (hab mir The Last Remnant geholt) 


mhmm mal schauen, ob das klappt, hab ich eigentlich auch schon versucht, aber leider ist das doofe Steam da abgestürzt-.- (echt miese Programmierfähigkeiten von den Entwicklern )

mit freundlichen Grüßen 

lutzi


----------



## agvoter (12. Juni 2009)

lutzikalle001 am 12.06.2009 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will ja auch offline arbeiten
> 
> Was bringt mir das Steam wenn ich ein reines Offline Spiel, jedes mal über Online aktiveren muss??  (hab mir The Last Remnant geholt)
> 
> ...



Hast du dir the Last Remnant über Steam geholt? Wenn nicht, ist es nicht notwendig, dass per Steam zu aktivieren. Das wird nämlich nur bei Valve-Titeln und Spielen, die du über Steam gekauft hast, verlangt.

Für weitere Infos: http://www.hlportal.de/?sec=steam&site=faq&do=showcat&cat_id=12


----------



## lutzikalle001 (14. Juni 2009)

mhmm?? Ja ich habs mir im Laden gekauft 

hinten auf der Packung steht aber:

"HINWEIS: Um dieses Produkt verwenden zu können, müssen Sie dem Steam Subscriber Agreement zustimmen. Aktivieren dieses Produkt per Inet, indem Sie ein Steam-Konto beantragen und das SSA akzeptieren."


----------



## agvoter (14. Juni 2009)

lutzikalle001 am 14.06.2009 00:44 schrieb:
			
		

> mhmm?? Ja ich habs mir im Laden gekauft
> 
> hinten auf der Packung steht aber:
> 
> "HINWEIS: Um dieses Produkt verwenden zu können, müssen Sie dem Steam Subscriber Agreement zustimmen. Aktivieren dieses Produkt per Inet, indem Sie ein Steam-Konto beantragen und das SSA akzeptieren."




Ah ok, ich habe etwas gegoogelt und du hast Recht, Last Remnant benötigt eine notwendige Aktivierung über Steam. 

Soweit ich aber weiß, musst du das Spiel nur *online* aktivieren, um es zu spielen, kannst du auch *offline* sein. Also einfach im Online-Modus den Code eingeben, installieren und dann auf "Datei" --> "Offline gehen" klicken, dann müsstest du es eigentlich auch im Offline-Modus spielen können. Und wie das mal aussieht, wenn du gar nicht erst online gehen kannst, habe ich dir ja schon erklärt. Dann musst du immer den Update-Screen abwarten, bis eine Fehlermeldung kommt.


----------

